# Milan - Raiola: guerra totale. Ed i suoi assistiti...



## admin (17 Giugno 2017)

Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 17 giugno 2017, è guerra totale tra il Milan e Raiola. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno deciso di interrompere tutti i rapporti con il procuratore che potrebbe creare grossi problemi, ed i tifosi spingono al taglio netto ed alla cessione degli assistiti dall'olandese.

Ma quanti sono i giocatori del Milan assistiti da Raiola? Non solo Abate e Bonaventura, ci sono anche Mastour, Ely, Gabbia e La Ferrara.

Mastour non rinnoverà col Milan, quindi sarà libero. La Ferrara ha ancora un anno di contratto, Gabbia ad ottobre sarà maggiorenne quindi potrà firmare il primo contratto da professionista, Ely può andar via, Abate lo stesso visto che il Milan punta su Conti. Per quanto riguarda Bonaventura, invece, bisognerà vedere come reagirà la società se Raiola busserà alla porta per provare a portare a casa un altro aumento (prende 2 milioni) dopo che la società ha firmato contratti con stipendi superiori ai 2 milioni ai tre neo arrivati Kessie, Musacchio e Rodriguez.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 17 giugno 2017, è guerra totale tra il Milan e Raiola. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno deciso di interrompere tutti i rapporti con il procuratore che potrebbe creare grossi problemi, ed i tifosi spingono al taglio netto ed alla cessione degli assistiti dall'olandese.
> 
> Ma quanti sono i giocatori del Milan assistiti da Raiola? Non solo Abate e Bonaventura, ci sono anche Mastour, Ely, Gabbia e La Ferrara.
> 
> Mastour non rinnoverà col Milan, quindi sarà libero. La Ferrara ha ancora un anno di contratto, Gabbia ad ottobre sarà maggiorenne quindi potrà firmare il primo contratto da professionista, Ely può andar via, Abate lo stesso visto che il Milan punta su Conti. Per quanto riguarda Bonaventura, invece, bisognerà vedere come reagirà la società se Raiola busserà alla porta per provare a portare a casa un altro aumento (prende 2 milioni) dopo che la società ha firmato contratti con stipendi superiori ai 2 milioni ai tre neo arrivati Kessie, Musacchio e Rodriguez.



L'unico che mi dispiacerebbe veder andare via e' Jack. Il resto possono anche accompagnarli fuori dalla porta oggi stesso.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Giugno 2017)

Via tutti.
Ormai la linea è chiara e nitida : raiola affari e polpette da noi non ne fa.
Che smacco per il suino vedere il suo super abate bocciato da mirabelli. ahhahahah.
Ora vedremo chi se lo piglia...


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 17 giugno 2017, è guerra totale tra il Milan e Raiola. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno deciso di interrompere tutti i rapporti con il procuratore che potrebbe creare grossi problemi, ed i tifosi spingono al taglio netto ed alla cessione degli assistiti dall'olandese.
> 
> Ma quanti sono i giocatori del Milan assistiti da Raiola? Non solo Abate e Bonaventura, ci sono anche Mastour, Ely, Gabbia e La Ferrara.
> 
> Mastour non rinnoverà col Milan, quindi sarà libero. La Ferrara ha ancora un anno di contratto, Gabbia ad ottobre sarà maggiorenne quindi potrà firmare il primo contratto da professionista, Ely può andar via, Abate lo stesso visto che il Milan punta su Conti. Per quanto riguarda Bonaventura, invece, bisognerà vedere come reagirà la società se Raiola busserà alla porta per provare a portare a casa un altro aumento (prende 2 milioni) dopo che la società ha firmato contratti con stipendi superiori ai 2 milioni ai tre neo arrivati Kessie, Musacchio e Rodriguez.



Gabbia non lo conosco, la Ferrara dicevano fosse buono, x il resto totalmente d'accordo, però a Jack proporrei un rinnovo a 3 mln se licenzia il maiale, sennò aria pure lui


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 17 giugno 2017, è guerra totale tra il Milan e Raiola. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno deciso di interrompere tutti i rapporti con il procuratore che potrebbe creare grossi problemi, ed i tifosi spingono al taglio netto ed alla cessione degli assistiti dall'olandese.
> 
> Ma quanti sono i giocatori del Milan assistiti da Raiola? Non solo Abate e Bonaventura, ci sono anche Mastour, Ely, Gabbia e La Ferrara.
> 
> Mastour non rinnoverà col Milan, quindi sarà libero. La Ferrara ha ancora un anno di contratto, Gabbia ad ottobre sarà maggiorenne quindi potrà firmare il primo contratto da professionista, Ely può andar via, Abate lo stesso visto che il Milan punta su Conti. Per quanto riguarda Bonaventura, invece, bisognerà vedere come reagirà la società se Raiola busserà alla porta per provare a portare a casa un altro aumento (prende 2 milioni) dopo che la società ha firmato contratti con stipendi superiori ai 2 milioni ai tre neo arrivati Kessie, Musacchio e Rodriguez.



Jack cambia ora, fidati.
lascia il verro e diventa un simbolo della rinascita milanista, hai un'occasione irripetibile..


----------



## Crox93 (17 Giugno 2017)

Per tutti, tranne Jack, la porta è quella e ci fate pure un favore se ve ne andate.
Per quanto riguarda Bonaventura gli si propone il ritocco dell'ingaggio se cambia procuratore.
Altrimenti vale anche per lui la parte precedente.


----------



## vanbasten (17 Giugno 2017)

jack secondo me se gli si parla cambia procuratore. Mi sembra un bravo ragazzo e intelligente ma fu consigliato male scegliendo raiola dalla nostra disgrazia ultraquinquennale:galliani


----------



## Aron (17 Giugno 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> jack secondo me se gli si parla cambia procuratore. Mi sembra un bravo ragazzo e intelligente ma fu consigliato male scegliendo raiola dalla nostra disgrazia ultraquinquennale:galliani



Guardate Raiola da esterni, ma da "interni", cioè dal punto di vista dei giocatori, Raiola è quello che ti fa guadagnare più di tutti. 

Ibra nonostante la sua classe non avrebbe mai fatto tutti quei soldi senza Raiola.
Balotelli senza Raiola sarebbe finito da tempo a giocare in squadre che lottano per la salvezza.
Abate è al Milan da anni e prendendo pure un ingaggio principesco unicamente grazie a Raiola

Raiola è molto allettante per i giocatori, e chi va sotto di lui sa benissimo a cosa va incontro.


----------



## el_gaucho (17 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Guardate Raiola da esterni, ma da "interni", cioè dal punto di vista dei giocatori, Raiola è quello che ti fa guadagnare più di tutti.
> 
> Ibra nonostante la sua classe non avrebbe mai fatto tutti quei soldi senza Raiola.
> Balotelli senza Raiola sarebbe finito da tempo a giocare in squadre che lottano per la salvezza.
> ...




Purtroppo quello che dici e' verissimo.
Basti pensare a Salamon che dal Brescia viene acquistato dal Milan.
Senza Raiola avrebbe sempre giocato in interregionale!


----------



## chicagousait (17 Giugno 2017)

Di tutti mi dispiacerebbe di Jack


----------



## napsab1 (17 Giugno 2017)

A proposito di Galliani, dove si è andato a nascondere? Avrebbe potuto allungare il contratto di 1 anno e non si sarebbe avuto questo disastro economico. Si perché un buon portiere si trova.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Giugno 2017)

Quindi il Milan riparlerebbe con Raiola? Nemmeno se lo vedo ci credo


----------



## Schism75 (17 Giugno 2017)

Gabbia a fm 17 diventa molto forte


----------



## Gas (17 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda Bonaventura, invece, bisognerà vedere come reagirà la società se Raiola busserà alla porta per provare a portare a casa un altro aumento (prende 2 milioni) dopo che la società ha firmato contratti con stipendi superiori ai 2 milioni ai tre neo arrivati Kessie, Musacchio e Rodriguez.



Comunque a parte i faziosismi, una richiesta di ritocco all'ingaggio di Jack non sarebbe una bestemmia dato quel che ha già dimostrato ed il fatto che gli ultimi attivati guadagnano tutti più di lui.


----------



## neversayconte (17 Giugno 2017)

La linea da applicare con i calciatori giovani e forti deve essere questa: fargli firmare il contratto da professionista appena compiuta la maggiore età e comunque prima di farli esodire in A.


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2017)

Via tutti, interrompere i rapporti con questa persona, w Mendes


----------



## wildfrank (17 Giugno 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Comunque a parte i faziosismi, una richiesta di ritocco all'ingaggio di Jack non sarebbe una bestemmia dato quel che ha già dimostrato ed il fatto che gli ultimi attivati guadagnano tutti più di lui.



.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Giugno 2017)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Purtroppo quello che dici e' verissimo.
> Basti pensare a Salamon che dal Brescia viene acquistato dal Milan.
> Senza Raiola avrebbe sempre giocato in interregionale!



Salomon fu una delle tante polpette tra Galliani e il suo teatrino, non scherziamo e non mitiziamo questi personaggi: senza i loro loschi affari neanche mago Zurlì sarebbe riuscito a piazzare Ely o Salamon.


----------



## Victorss (17 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Guardate Raiola da esterni, ma da "interni", cioè dal punto di vista dei giocatori, Raiola è quello che ti fa guadagnare più di tutti.
> 
> Ibra nonostante la sua classe non avrebbe mai fatto tutti quei soldi senza Raiola.
> Balotelli senza Raiola sarebbe finito da tempo a giocare in squadre che lottano per la salvezza.
> ...


Si eh Raiola un genio a far guadagnare ma ha distrutto la carriera sportiva a un sacco dei suoi assistiti: Ibra non ha mai vinto la Champions anche per i continui mal di pancia che lo portavano a cambiare squadra ogni 2 anni (chissà come mai poi tutti gli assistiti di Raiola han sempre mal di pancia), Balotelli l ha rovinato gettandolo in pasto alla gente e alla stampa quando ancora era un ragazzino e non è stato in grado di gestirlo minimamente, Mastour l ha distrutto con una operazione di marketing ridicola per un ragazzino di 10 anni limousine e pubblicità con Neymar di contorno.
Questa di Raiola procuratore geniale è una leggenda metropolitana, li farà guadagnare anche tanto ma il suo lavoro lo fa male. Poi se uno sacrifica la sua carriera per i soldi si capisce bene che persona è: vero Donnarumma?
A me Jack sembra un uomo tutto d un pezzo e credo che il motivo per cui si sia messo con Raiola fossero le polpette col condor.
Non sono sicuro che ora si libererebbe di lui facilmente ma tentar non nuoce.


----------



## S T B (17 Giugno 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Gabbia a fm 17 diventa molto forte



anche Macheda nel 14 era forte


----------



## gabuz (17 Giugno 2017)

Si parla di Raiola re dei procuratori ma se andiamo a vedere, a parte 3-4 top, sono tutti giocatori medi per i quali non si strapperebbe i capelli nessuno


----------



## Jaqen (17 Giugno 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Si parla di Raiola re dei procuratori ma se andiamo a vedere, a parte 3-4 top, sono tutti giocatori medi per i quali non si strapperebbe i capelli nessuno



Infatti..ce ne sono almeno 5 nettamente superiori al pizzaiolo, tralasciando Mendes, Manasseh, ecc..


----------



## antonio92 (17 Giugno 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Infatti..ce ne sono almeno 5 nettamente superiori al pizzaiolo, tralasciando Mendes, Manasseh, ecc..



manasseh. cioè stellar group, ha solo bale come campione eh


----------



## Igniorante (17 Giugno 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Si parla di Raiola re dei procuratori ma se andiamo a vedere, a parte 3-4 top, sono tutti giocatori medi per i quali non si strapperebbe i capelli nessuno



Verissimo...il re dei procuratori è Mendes, il solo CR7 vale quanto tutti quelli di Raiola messi insieme, forse pure di più


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Giugno 2017)

Oltre a Bonaventura sinceramente vorrei che rimanesse anche Mastour...


----------

